# Jeff Beck @ The Phoenix (Cancelled)



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Jeff Beck
Thursday, March 22.
Phoenix Concert Theatre, Toronto, ON
$74


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hideous venue, beer farts, BO and elbows. Should be packed


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

Horrible sounding venue if you are anywhere further back than halfway - I saw. Death cab for cutie there and the sound in the listened area was terrible, but closer to the stage (25 feet away) was great


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

fretboard said:


> jeff beck
> thursday, march 22.
> Phoenix concert theatre, toronto, on
> $74



holy moly !!!!!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Would love to see Jeff Beck at a club, but not there and not for that much.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I believe Slash is there the night after. They are both in town as part of the Canadian Music Week festivities.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Would love to see Jeff Beck at a club, but not there and not for that much.


Same here--especially as I'm nowhere near Toronto...


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

hollowbody said:


> Would love to see Jeff Beck at a club, but not there and not for that much.


In the interview with Jeff Beck on the _Live at Ronnie Scott's_ DVD, he talks about having been really concerned about getting the sound right for that club. I hope they can get a decent sound for The Phoenix, especially for that ticket price.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Would love to see Jeff Beck at a club, but not there and not for that much.


$74 doesn't seem that much to see jeff in such a small venue, or a large venue. You wont get to see Clapton for that price. 9kkhhd


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

According to a news release issued by CMW the Jeff Beck appearance and concert at the Phoenix has been cancelled. Reason given was a delay and setback in recording sessions


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> $74 doesn't seem that much to see jeff in such a small venue, or a large venue. You wont get to see Clapton for that price. 9kkhhd


Given the choice I'd pay $75 to see Beck before I'd pay $7.50 to see Clapton.

Sorry, but out of the Yardbirds alumni, Beck is my favourite, hands down.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Given the choice I'd pay $75 to see Beck before I'd pay $7.50 to see Clapton.
> 
> Sorry, but out of the Yardbirds alumni, Beck is my favourite, hands down.


I paid considerably more to see both of them together in 2010 and to me it was worth it to see two legends in one night. 
That said, I agree I'd prefer to see Jeff Beck over Clapton as individuals and did just that earlier this year. Beck is simply masterful!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Given the choice I'd pay $75 to see Beck before I'd pay $7.50 to see Clapton.
> 
> Sorry, but out of the Yardbirds alumni, Beck is my favourite, hands down.


I agree 100%


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> I paid considerably more to see both of them together in 2010 and to me it was worth it to see two legends in one night.
> That said, I agree I'd prefer to see Jeff Beck over Clapton as individuals and did just that earlier this year. Beck is simply masterful!


A friend of mine went to that one. I wish I could have been there!


----------

